# Vectorworks



## SoundTrekkie (May 28, 2007)

ADMIN DELETED (was asking for a software license key)


----------



## stantonsound (May 28, 2007)

Isn't that stealing?


----------



## Hughesie (May 28, 2007)

Yeah i don't think you should be posted that kind of question here
despite the people making vectorworks not exactly being a small company it still impacts everyone who actually buys it. you crack it, we pay for it


----------



## dvsDave (May 28, 2007)

I know you are new here, but please review the ControlBooth site policies: here


----------



## Charc (May 28, 2007)

That being said. Are vectorworks prices a constant thing, or is there any place to get cheapER (I know these things cost a fair chunk o' change) software?


----------



## soundman (May 28, 2007)

I picked up the student design suite for $160 which includes all the industry packs, spot light, renderworks etc... Unlike Autocad it does not print out STUDENT VERSION on all your drawings it just requires a dongle and says educational version in the title bar on your computer.


----------



## avkid (May 28, 2007)

soundman said:


> I picked up the student design suite for $160 which includes all the industry packs, spot light, renderworks etc.


Holy Cow, where?
My cart total comes out to $1795


----------



## Jezza (May 28, 2007)

Academic Super Store--you can pick up Vectorworks 12.5 for $159.99 IF and only IF you are under 18 years old. Otherwise, if you are a college student or teacher of any sort its closer to $360.00 I believe. 

12.5 is GREAT--good luck all.


----------



## soundman (May 28, 2007)

I guess I should have made that clearer- that price is for students and not for professional use. I need to reread the licenses to what constitutes student use. If I am a student but getting paid for drawings I do in vectorworks will I need to upgrade to pro?


----------



## Jezza (May 28, 2007)

Nope, Nemestcheck (SP) doesn't care, or at least they won't know unless you tell them. I get paid for drawings as well, however, when you send out the "elibility" form for them, leave that information out and just include the course or department that the program should be associated with. Personally, I can justify this because I am a design student at my highschool and am teaching myself Vectorworks as an additonal program to use (They use CadKey, ew). It just so happens that the company I work for perfers to use Vectorworks for their plots and system design work as well.

The "Student" version is absolutely the same program as the professional version just at a drastically discounted price. Everything is identical, I even called Nemetscheck driectly to confirm this. The only downside is it is dongle based, as opposed to the multi-license firm version.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 28, 2007)

As has been said, there is an educational version of VW available. Shoot an email off to Mike Bendler, he is the academic sales person at Nemetschek (at least he used to be). They are very nice there and happy to help you out. There are a bunch of different package options for students, and sure, you have to use the dongle, but other than that there is no difference between the Academic (B) version and the standard (A) version.


----------



## Charc (May 28, 2007)

So you guys recommend Vectorworks Spotlight and Renderworks Bundle, student version?


----------



## SteveB (May 28, 2007)

Jezza said:


> The "Student" version is absolutely the same program as the professional version just at a drastically discounted price. Everything is identical, I even called Nemetscheck driectly to confirm this. The only downside is it is dongle based, as opposed to the multi-license firm version.



The educational and student versions of v12 do not allow exporting past v10, where as the Pro version goes as far back as MiniCad including VW 10, 9 & 8 in there assorted flavors. There are a few other export limitations in the educational/student versions as well. Nemetscheck is pretty vague as to what exactly the limitations are, or they were with me, but that may have been the salesperson I talked to.

FWIW, If you used v10 (as I did), you can keep v10 on the PC and the v10 dongle and do an export out of v12.5 to 10, then open up 10 and export back even further, at least that's how I got around the limitation.

I got our educational versions thru a company in Texas called Genesis Technologies. Very good company, very good prices.

Steve Bailey
Brooklyn College


----------



## SteveB (May 28, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> So you guys recommend Vectorworks Spotlight and Renderworks Bundle, student version?



Highly recommended. Especially if used with Lightwright. There have been numerous posts on this site about this, so maybe do a subject search.

Steve Bailey
Brooklyn College


----------



## SteveB (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> ADMIN DELETED (was asking for a software license key)[/QUO
> 
> FWIW, I got a personnel e-mail today from some women in India, asking for a hack of my Vectorworks license.
> 
> ...


----------



## soundman (May 28, 2007)

the dongle is a bit of a PITA but I keep it with my flash drive with all my drawings on it so it works out when I go from my desktop to my laptop. It would be real nice if the dongle had a built in flash drive but whats a kid to do.


----------



## avkid (May 28, 2007)

soundman said:


> It would be real nice if the dongle had a built in flash drive but whats a kid to do.


Find your local computer geek who's into mods.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 28, 2007)

Serial Number, can't find it anywhere


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> Find your local computer geek who's into mods.



Dangerous Modification... Could destroy your dongle and then your kinda in for a big explaination to get a new one...


----------



## icewolf08 (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> Serial Number, can't find it anywhere



Didn't you get it the first time you asked? No one here is going to provide you with a serial number. If you want to pirate software you are on your own. It is against the TOS of these forums to solicit such information or for anyone to give you serials for software. There are other sites online for that.


----------



## Jezza (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> Serial Number, can't find it anywhere



I don't mean to be rude, but wasn't your original statement deleted? Doesn't sound very smart of you to try to rustle up the same information in the SAME post now does it. DvsDave?


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 28, 2007)

i dont unstand
Serial?


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 28, 2007)

you have the serial, it's software 
can i borrow the serial 12.01 spotlight serial


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> i dont unstand
> Serial?



type in a bunch of letters and numbers (case sensitive) and hope that it works, come back to us when you have found one that does.

Plus, just because we have the serial number, doesn't mean that we are going to give it away. We purchased our software. Why would we give away something we purchased so that someone can get it for free? We use it for our jobs, if you want to get it, save some money and buy it. Or just get your company to buy it for you. Look elsewhere for your software stealing needs, this isn't the place to look.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> you have the serial, it's software
> can i borrow the serial 12.01 spotlight serial



Let's see, in theory, all of us here who have this software acquired it in a legal fashion, meaning we spent possibly thousands of dollars on it. If you haven't figured out yet that no one is going to break the rules of this site, let alone the law and give you what you are asking for then you should start thinking.

EDIT: I don't know what the admins think, but this thread probably should be deleted.


----------



## Charc (May 28, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Let's see, in theory, all of us here who have this software acquired it in a legal fashion, meaning we spent possibly thousands of dollars on it. If you haven't figured out yet that no one is going to break the rules of this site, let alone the law and give you what you are asking for then you should start thinking.
> EDIT: I don't know what the admins think, but this thread probably should be deleted.



Man, but I successfully hijacked it for half a page! By the way thanks for all the help on the software. I'll buy this this summer with my summer *job* and my own *money*. Then I'll have a couple months to toy with it before the new academic year starts.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 28, 2007)

no this way is simple just give me the serial, just private message me with it

thanks ervyone


----------



## TupeloTechie (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> no this way is simple just give me the serial, just private message me with it
> thanks ervyone



YOUR NOT GETTING IT HERE!!!

can you not read?


----------



## icewolf08 (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> no this way is simple just give me the serial, just private message me with it
> thanks ervyone



I don't think you get how not simple this is. Theatre is a small world, we all need to make money. VectorWorks comes from a small company, and they deserve to be paid for the hard work that they put in to making a quality product. If you are so bent on getting a free copy of the software then you should expend your energy searching ELSEWHERE, because we won't give it to you. If you spent the energy searching the net for it that you are spending here on a futile effort you might achieve your goal. We don't condone that as we are industry professionals or students and we believe in supporting our colleagues.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 28, 2007)

i want the promo code, that's all just spotlight? any dears


----------



## icewolf08 (May 28, 2007)

SoundTrekkie said:


> i want the promo code, that's all just spotlight? any dears



What do you mean by promo code? There is no demo version of Vectorworks, there is no demo serial number. There is no place to enter any promotion codes if you are looking for a discount on ordering.

So, like we said before, we are not going to give up any licensing information.

Here, to alleviate any doubts, is a link to the policies of ControlBooth.com: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/faq.php?faq=cb_policies#faq_cb_policies_software_piracy

Here is a cut and past of what that link leads you to:

*Software and Media Piracy*
ControlBooth.com does not condone or allow any discussions on the subject on the availability, use of, or tools to access illegally obtained media (including, but not limited to: video, audio, and software). Violations will result in a warning and continued violations will result in being banned permanently from ControlBooth.com and any affiliated sites.

At ControlBooth.com, we will support Fair Use as long as the media was purchased legally and is appropriately licensed for your intended use. Again, that is the extent of the topic that we are willing to cover. Any topics on breaking DRM scheme's even if it violates what is understood to be Fair Use, will not be tolerated on this site and it will be deleted without warning.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 29, 2007)

yeah what ever, i know all that
serial please?
in case you forgot
12.01 Spotlight

thanks guys


----------



## DarSax (May 29, 2007)

I'm tempted to say this guy is a troll, happened accross controlbooth, and is just screwing with us. Either ignore, or ban, or whatever. (Either that or he's too young for the ToS...or he doesn't know english well, the most unlikely of the bunch.)


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 29, 2007)

Watever, serial number
is there something i need to say for you to give it to me
a friend asked and you just gave it to him what about me
eh
Serial, Crack whatever just give it up


----------



## icewolf08 (May 29, 2007)

OOOOh, OOOh. I have a great idea... Lets hijack this thread!

So, and I know this does really have a home in the "What went Wrong" forum, but since this this thread isn't going anywhere...

Tonight in the middle of the first act of Les Mis the power went out in the theatre. It was quite exciting. I actually didn't realize what happened right away because I am sitting in front of two laptops so they weren't affected. We had to stop the show. The roll doors between the stage and shop went nuts, closed and we couldn't stop them (we need them open to store scenery). Amazingly when the power came back the dimmers picked up in their last look. We had to reboot the lighting consoles, we had to wait for the followspots to cool because we can't hot restrike. The orchestra had to wait for the keyboard controllers to reload. The good thing is that the entire motion control system has battery backups. It was kind of nuts. the amazing thing: it took a grand total of 8 min to recover and get running again.


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

Wow Icewolf... all things considered 8 minutes is Great!


----------



## icewolf08 (May 29, 2007)

It was one of those times that 8 minutes feels like half an hour. But the crew is good, and after 35 performances people know what they have to do, and can do it in their sleep. We didn't have a contingency plan for this situation, but it was handled very well by all.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 29, 2007)

not helping

serial or crack please


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 29, 2007)

Deleted for violations to the Terms of Service.


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

You really want to banned for good don't you. Anyone who sent you a real one should be banned as well. I, along with several others, have notified the mods and I'm pretty sure you'll find yourself banished very soon. Have a nice life and don't come back until you grow up.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 29, 2007)

Deleted for Terms of Service violations.


----------



## SoundTrekkie (May 29, 2007)

Tisk tisk

im not bad i know how to change my ip address
don't bother 

So now i have completed the challange can i have a serial now please


----------



## Footer (May 29, 2007)

wow, I'm glad that I have spent my memorial day out on the lake and drinking adult beverages and not watching this crap all day, this is almost as good as the time someone got on LN asking for the WYG crack. Also, thanks for the perma ban stick. First time I have seen that thrown around here.


----------



## Jezza (May 29, 2007)

Ok, SoundJerk, just stop trying. NO ONE on this forum is going to give you a serial number for Vectorworks. Especially not after how you have displayed your charming attitude and demeanor.

Oh and cute trick with the ip address. There are many members of this forum who have written software for some of the most powerful consoles in the industry--you don't impress us.

So lets think for a second, why any of us would give this "punk kid" a license to our software. Juding from how you have acted of late, lets assume your young, highschool or college age at best. That means that you SHOULD at least have some sort of part time to full time job working in a theater where you should be EARNING money to PURCHASE Vectorworks yourself. You see my signature? That's only have of the venues I work at and I'm 17. I bust my *** to be able to afford my tools, software, gear, dinner. Why in the world would any of us give away freely the license to a software that some of us spent countless hours in tech rehearsals or load outs at 3am to be able to afford?

So here's an idea...you posted your first post at 10:44am yesterday. Lets say you began working at the main venue I work at 8:00am (standard load in call) and worked until 4:00pm, then one hour dinner, and then worked the show call and the load out. You would have close to $250 bucks from one days work. The student version of Vectorworks costs $160. 

Enough said, good luck in the real world.

To all Members: Anyone stop and think this guy might be a Nemestcheck rep. checking up on their software? Making sure forums like this are keeping honest?


----------



## Hughesie (May 29, 2007)

Ok this guy comes from my school, apparently he used my ip address and my email.
when i find this person, he's in for it
his has discredited all young controlbooth members by doing this
the admins are looking into this

on a side note i got an email from a torrent site saying thanks for registering

he has commented and asked for a serial there also UNDER MY NAME (HUGHESIE89) I AM GOING TO HURT THIS PERSON


----------



## Hughesie (May 29, 2007)

did some research on the forum check this post

Serials should be part of the site
im not hjacking the forum
i own the forum, it's registered in my name

what the hell
who is this bloke ain't no friend or workmate of mine
i know my crew there nice people
the only one from my crew is
lightingmackdaddy


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

Hey Alex, It's ok, we know you are a REAL theater technician. Maybe Dave can give you some information that will help you track this punk down.


----------



## Van (May 29, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Alex, It's ok, we know you are a REAL theater technician. Maybe Dave can give you some information that will help you track this punk down.


 
Cool this is like _Hackers_, _The Matrix_ and _The Hunt for Red October,_ all rolled into one! 



Oh and _The Saint_ and _Mission Impossible_ too. software stealing and all that. Oh and _The Bourne Identity_.


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

Van said:


> Cool this is like _Hackers_, _The Matrix_ and _The Hunt for Red October,_ all rolled into one!
> 
> Oh and _The Saint_ and _Mission Impossible_ too. software stealing and all that. Oh and _The Bourne Identity_.



No Van, it's not that exciting. It's just a punk kid trying to steal some software from a Computer Store.


----------



## Footer (May 29, 2007)

the funny thing about this whole thing is that if this percent actually knew what he thought he knew he wouldn't be coming here for a software key.


----------



## avkid (May 29, 2007)

Chaos is Born said:


> Dangerous Modification... Could destroy your dongle and then your kinda in for a big explaination to get a new one...


I was thinking of trying something on similar(but cheaper device)first and testing extensively before messing with any new hardware. Anyway, I would probably just attach the hard drive (in a separate enclosure)to the outside of the dongle.


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 29, 2007)

avkid said:


> I was thinking of trying something on similar(but cheaper device)first and testing extensively before messing with any new hardware. Anyway, I would probably just attach the hard drive (in a separate enclosure)to the outside of the dongle.



Addressing would be your issue, cause each device is going to have an address that starts at 1, so each one is going to be fighting over the data sent to it.


----------



## koncept (May 29, 2007)

why not snap both out of thier cases and mold a new case so that it holds both a drive and the dongle since usb ports are typically stacked??

i personally like the idea of combining them but thats alot of modding to an expensive item


----------



## Mirrai (May 29, 2007)

Actually from what I understand the cost to replace a dongle isn't to expensive, the TD at my school loses his all the time and it only cost him like 20 bucks a time.


----------



## koncept (May 29, 2007)

at that price i wouldnt mind giving one to some of the electronics gurus i know and asking them to mod in a 512 flash, i cannot imaging the circuity to be that difficult...but as mentioned above you have have a resource conflict which may need a mini hub like thing to be added into it. i think that would be the complicating part....how often does it pull the dongle after the program is started??? maybe just a simple switch on the side to selct the flash or the dongle...


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

Well I just heard from Mike that "Soundtrekkie" has been banned for good now. Hopefully he just stays away instead of wasting everyone's time here. 

Hughesie89 you should contact Mbenosis about the punks impersonating you. Mike sounds willing to help you if he can.


----------



## Footer (May 29, 2007)

Mirrai said:


> Actually from what I understand the cost to replace a dongle isn't to expensive, the TD at my school loses his all the time and it only cost him like 20 bucks a time.


on the dongle note, for those wyg users out there, cast DOES NOT have the same policy, if you lose the dongle, your out the software.


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

Chaos is Born said:


> Dangerous Modification... Could destroy your dongle...



The last thing I want is a modification to my dongle. Especially a dangerous one which could destroy it.


----------



## Radman (May 29, 2007)

I could see a small 2 port hub with a cruzer micro and the dongle all fitting into a small package.


----------



## Van (May 30, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> The last thing I want is a modification to my dongle. Especially a dangerous one which could destroy it.


 
After two kids I had my dongle modified. Just be sure to take the Valium when they offer it to you...........


----------



## stantonsound (May 30, 2007)

Van said:


> After two kids I had my dongle modified. Just be sure to take the Valium when they offer it to you...........




ohhhh........why do you go there?


----------



## Van (May 30, 2007)

stantonsound said:


> ohhhh........why do you go there?


 
It's my Job! As Self Proclaimed Resident Smart Ass, I have a responsibility to go there.


----------



## stantonsound (May 30, 2007)

That's the best way to end a workday......a vasectomy joke. I'm going home now.


----------



## koncept (May 30, 2007)

van, that just made my day....


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 30, 2007)

Ok, so i've been doing some research.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817803001
For 25.99 you can get a fairly decent USB hub that is small and i'm sure you could just have it dedicated to your Dongle and one or more Jump Drives

This way you can have any size drive dedicated to the same thing.

Or if you want to have a longer setup that you can just add your jump drives onto:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817803014
17.99

Another couple possibilities:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817707043
13.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817398001
10.99


----------



## koncept (May 30, 2007)

judging on what you posted, i would take the thrid one down, break it open, break open my dongle & thumb drive and desolder the connectors, and solder in some wire jumpers and seal it back up so that its all contained in one little thing...


----------



## soundlight (May 30, 2007)

I'm waiting for the day when there's a little compartment in many laptops to actually put a dongle in. As in a little door, much like the memory compartment door in the bottom, that you open up, and there's a USB port mounted horizontally and a long slot that you can pop a dongle in. That would be cool. And it could also work for storing thumb drives, but a thumb drive usually _isn't_ worth between 900 and 4500 dollars.


----------



## koncept (May 30, 2007)

check your laptops...my friend has an hp, he had to take the dongle out of the case but he keeps his bluetooth adapter for a mouse in something very similar to that, it stays within the normal footprint....mine doenst have it though...:-(


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2007)

I'm waiting for the day that the dongle goes away, they are fairly easy to get around and are a real crutch for software. I would not mind an "all encompasing dongle" but having 1 dongle for wyg, one dongle for VW, and don't get me started on digi stuff (a dongle for each effects package????).


----------



## Charc (May 30, 2007)

soundlight said:


> I'm waiting for the day when there's a little compartment in many laptops to actually put a dongle in. As in a little door, much like the memory compartment door in the bottom, that you open up, and there's a USB port mounted horizontally and a long slot that you can pop a dongle in. That would be cool. And it could also work for storing thumb drives, but a thumb drive usually _isn't_ worth between 900 and 4500 dollars.



I'm waiting for the day I can store all my stuff on my HDD without worrying about Dongles or CDs. It is all a hassle. I don't mind dongles/CDs for backups, but I mean it is not worth it for every time you run the program.


----------

